# رفع كفاءة نظام تحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسية



## أحـمـد جـلال (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تعتبر مسطحات التبخير بالطاقة الشمسية من أسهل الطرق البسيطة لتحلية مياه البحر أو مياه المستنقعات حيث تتكون من مسطح مائل شفاف يسمح بآشعة الشمس بالمرور داخله وتبقى الحرارة محتبسة به ويوضع فوق مسطح معزول حرارياً يدخل به الماء المالح فتعمل حررة الشمس على تسخين الماء وتبخره ليتكثف على السطح الشفاف المائل ويتجه بدوره إلى مزراب لتجميع الماء المقطر

الإضافة التى أقترحها أن يتم وضع محور رأسى يمتد من خارج السطح الشفاف إلى داخله ويوضع على هذا المحور من الخارج دوارة رياح رأسية المحور وداخل السطح الشفاف مروحة رأسية بحيث تدير الرياح فى الخارج دوارة الرياح فتدور المروحة بالداخل فتحدث تياراً من الهواء على سطح الماء مما يسرع من عملية التبخر.

مرفق الرسم المبدأى

برجاء الإفادة عن مدى فاعلية الفكرة


----------



## zamalkawi (9 أغسطس 2010)

للأسف ليس لدي العلم أو الخبرة لمناقشة الاقتراح
ولكن السؤال الذي يجب الإجابة عليه قبل مناقشة الاقتراح هو:
هل زيادة سرعة الهواء في الاتجاه الرأسي تؤدي إلى زيادة معدل التبخير؟ هل سيكون الأمر أكثر كفاءة لو كانت المروحة أفقية؟ هل سيؤثر سريان الهواء على معدلات التكثيف أو علي سريان الماء على السطح الزجاجي؟ هل سيؤدي سريان الهواء إلى تساقط الماء من السطح الزجاجي قبل وصوله إلى مجمع الماء المقطر؟
لو تمت الإجابة على هذه الأسئلة، يمكن مناقشة الفكرة
وتكون مناقشة الفكرة من وجهة نظري قائمة على العناصر التالية:
هل تعوض زيادة كفاءة التشغيل المصروفات الإضافية الزائدة، من تكلفة المروحة وتكلفة صيانتها وتشغيلها إلى آخره
هل الأفضل أن تتحرك المروحة كهربائيا أم بالرياح كما تقترح، وهذا مجال كبير، فليس كل مكان مناسب لعمل دوارة رياح، ودوارات الرياح لها اعتبارات كثيرة في تصميمها واختيار أماكنها

كما قلت سابقا، ليس لدي العلم والخبرة لأحكم على فكرتك، ولكنها تبدو فكرة جيدة وتعجبني


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (9 أغسطس 2010)

المروحة تعمل بطاقة الرياح حيث تنشط الرياح ليلاً وشتاءاً فتعوض ساعات غياب الشمس ويزيد بذلك معدل التبخر (نظرياً)


----------



## عاطف فهمي (11 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / أحمد جلال 
لدي معلومة متواضعة تقول ( أنه عند وضع الماء في ضغط منخفض فاٍنه يغلي عند درجة حرارة أقل) وبمعني أوضح
أن الماء يغلي عند 100 مئوية في الضغط الجوي العادي ،فاٍذا تم خفض الضغط الجوي علي الماء فاٍنه يغلي عند درجة حرارة أقل من 100مئوية يعني 70 أو80 مثلا. لهذا أعتقد أنه اٍذا تم استخدام المروحة الداخلية التي أضفتها
لشفط الهواءمن فوق سطح الماء لتقليل الضغط (نظام الفاكيوم) ودفعه ولو باٍتجاه الماء العذب فاٍن هذا سيجعل الماء
يتبخر عند درجة حرارة أقل من 100 مئوية وبهذا يزيد كفاءة الجهاز أثناء سطوع الشمس حيث سنحصل علي أعلي
اٍستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية المتاحة ......هذا مجرد اٍجتهاد شخصي .... وبقي أن يشاركنا أصحاب الخبرة لنعلم صحة
هذه الأفتراضات من عدمها....وهنا دعوه لأصحاب الخبرة للمشاركة وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (11 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ العزيز عاطف فهمى 
زيادة سرعة الهواء تؤدى لإنخفاض ضغطه وبالتالى زيادة معدل التبخر
والهدف من الفكرة هو العمل فى ظروف غياب الشمس أو ضعف آشعتها وليس فى فترات سطوع الشمس فقط
فهناك آيتان فى القرآن الكريم جاءت منهما الفكرة الرئيسية 
حيث يقول الله عز وجل : "الله الذى يرسل الرياح فتثير سحاباً..." (الروم48)
"والله الذى أرسل الرياح فتثير سحاباً..." (فاطر9)
أى أن الرياح عامل رئيسى فى تبخر المياه فى الطبيعة فى درجة حرارة البحار والمحيطات
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نورا زكريا (12 أبريل 2011)

أشكركم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## صوت الجزيرة (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووور


----------

